# What is DeMarcus Cousins' ceiling?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Borderline All-Star type of player? More than that? Can he become the best or second best player on a perennial playoff team?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Perennial All-Star if he keeps working. He is built like a tank and he is so efficient. If he can work hard, keep a consistent effort, and keep his attitude in check he is going to be a star on the next level. He is a guy who can average 18-20/10+ a game in his prime if he really works at it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya his prime, is probably the type of numbers Randolph is putting up this season, not exactly the same game but similar but the 21/12 seems like a likely ceiling for him


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Cousin's could eventually develop into one of the best bigs in the game depending on two things. His coaching and his commitment. Calipari isn't known for developing players so what you see with Cousin's right now is just what he is on his own. I think getting into an NBA style regimine and hopefully maturing a bit will do wonders for his game. This dude has every tool in his arsenal and if he can develop some more footwork and defensive savy you are looking at a monster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If I say Seattle Jerome James, you all will say am hating lol, so I'll play safe and say Zach Randolph.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you going for must bump worthy poster award on BBB? Cause we can give it to ya now...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He will be an all-star by 2013.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Possible rookie of the year... could be an All Star in his first year. All around fan favorite... even with his flying elbows it's hard not to like the the guy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Fan favorite really? I don't know about that. Of course I don't know how it is around heavy UK fans but the rest of the population seems to view him with some sort of attitude or laziness. Regardless of if it's true I sorta feel he does exude that perception.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Trust me. Yes I'm a UK fan but I really wasn't all that high on him at first. After watching the way he plays and hustles he has became my favorite UK player. I'm not alone in thinking that either.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree that it isn't as bad as it seemed earlier in the season either.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think that he'll be an allstar multiple times in his career.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Trust me. Yes I'm a UK fan but I really wasn't all that high on him at first. After watching the way he plays and hustles he has became my favorite UK player. I'm not alone in thinking that either.


I remember watching early season UK games being like "THIS guy is supposed to be good? REALLY!?!?" These days, he kinda looks like Pau Gasol with more athleticism and strength, but minus the midrange jumpshot.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the guy. He's my favourite college player. I didn't know about much college ball before we got ESPN over here, now I watch it even more than NBA, and I especially look out for the Kentucky games. He just is an all-around great player, and I can see him being a vital cog on a championship team in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He is a beast and with him you wonder about his temperament not his talent. He has always been a pretty hard worker on the basketball court and if he can continue to be hungry like that, he might turn into one of the most-hated good players since Karl Malone. He has a tenacity about him where he will elbow a dude in the face.

Now some might be pissed off by that, but considering that all the players are friends nowadays, the fact that he's not afraid to "bow a dude in his grill" is a welcomed change of pace.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

He gonna be any better than Kendrick Perkins?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> He gonna be any better than Kendrick Perkins?


He better be.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> He gonna be any better than Kendrick Perkins?


A loaded question, becasuse Perkins is a heck of a roleplayer and defender. But Cousins is on a different level in terms of athleticism and offensive skill, no doubt about it.

This talk about his upside being Jerome James or Zach Randolph is going to be very embarrassing for folks...


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I've heard questions about his defense, heart, and possibly mind, but I'm also curious as to how his offensive skill is right now, most of the few times i've seen him he's just basically overpowered his opponent who has had no weak side help. Of course, I've only seen a couple UK games and haven't been too focused, but I wonder how he'll hold up against the bigger, stronger, more athletic big men, who also know how to play defense better as well.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Vuchato said:


> I've heard questions about his defense, heart, and possibly mind, but I'm also curious as to how his offensive skill is right now, most of the few times i've seen him he's just basically overpowered his opponent who has had no weak side help. Of course, I've only seen a couple UK games and haven't been too focused, but I wonder how he'll hold up against the bigger, stronger, more athletic big men, who also know how to play defense better as well.


That might be true, but he's still scoring. First things first: you gotta win the easy ones. And scoring in the post on over matched defender is something that not everyone can do even in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't buy the, "its only his size" argument. The fact of the matter is that there have been plenty of 6'10-6'11, 260 pound big guys to come along. How many have ever dominated the way Cousins is dominating? And how many of the few that actually have eventually struggled at the next level? 

He is scoring way too easily, and even against legit big men. It has been a long time since I have seen a college big man capable of scoring in such an effortless manner. This is a skill that absolutely does translate to the next level. 

I have no idea how anybody could watch DeMarcus Cousins play basketball for an extended period of time and come away with the conclusion that he isn't a special talent. It really isn't up for debate anymore. 

The only thing that keeps him out of the Top 3 is his head, and I really hope the brackets work out so he can match up against Cole Aldrich in the final four/championship game. I think you can pencil in both teams right now...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How is being compared to Zach Randolph embarrassing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's bigger and more athletic than Randolph for one. Much better defensive player as well.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Much longer than Zach. It seemed like his attitude would kill him early but he has really grown on me. He should be the #2 pick. If he had the Elton Brand persona, he would be challenging Wall. His production is insane. I thought Kevin Love was doing it as a frosh but Cousins is a better, more productive and has a NBA physical profile. Pus he is going to be a must double who can pass. A good rebounder who can finish around the basket. Plus great hands.

Gives the Nets 4 great fits at the top of the draft with Favors and the Buckeye. No lose situation for them.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Cousins actually reminds me a lot of a longer Carlos Boozer with not quite as much range on his jumpshot. He's not shooting quite the percentage from the floor that Boozer shot throughout his college career (61.4% FG his Freshman year), but he seems to have the same type of motor. He uses his body well to create space under the basket and can finish with both hands with some consistency. I think his length will ultimately make him a better rebounder than Boozer as a pro, but time will tell on his midrange game. If he can develop that further down the road, he will be a very effective player.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Al Jefferson


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Al Jefferson


I like that comparison. Hopefully Cousins is able to stay a little more healthy than Jefferson in his career, though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heh the Nets aren't drafting Cousins. No thank you.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Heh the Nets aren't drafting Cousins. No thank you.


Lopez and Cousins would be nasty.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Lopez and Cousins would be nasty.


So would Lopez/Wall or Lopez/Turner


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Lopez and Cousins would be nasty.


That's an unathletic but skilled frontline just like the Grizzlies have (Randolph and Gasol). They'd still have to find themselves an OJ Mayo to go with Harris and those two to hope to contend. 

On the other hand, Lopez and Wall would be a good match in the same way that Big Z was a good match for Lebron early in his career.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> That's an unathletic but skilled frontline just like the Grizzlies have (Randolph and Gasol). They'd still have to find themselves an OJ Mayo to go with Harris and those two to hope to contend.
> 
> On the other hand, Lopez and Wall would be a good match in the same way that Big Z was a good match for Lebron early in his career.


Just curious, what's your definition of athleticism?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

croco said:


> Just curious, what's your definition of athleticism?


Asking me my definition of athleticism is a leading question aimed to redefine the topic. I'm not saying Lopez and Cousins aren't athletic human beings. I am, however, saying that they wouldn't constitute an above average athletic frontline in the NBA. They would be below average in speed, quickness, dexterity, agility, and leaping ability when compared with the average NBA frontline. That's what I meant.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Asking me my definition of athleticism is a leading question aimed to redefine the topic. I'm not saying Lopez and Cousins aren't athletic human beings. I am, however, saying that they wouldn't constitute an above average athletic frontline in the NBA. They would be below average in speed, quickness, dexterity, agility, and leaping ability when compared with the average NBA frontline. That's what I meant.


That makes sense. 

It is not redefining the original question though because pure athletic ability is also part of a basketball player and therefore part of a player's potential/ceiling. The definition of athleticism varies a lot on this board, that is why I was asking.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

On this board athleticism usually correlates to how cool your dunks are. And defense is how many shots you block.

sigh.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

is he anything like Al Horford?


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

BigMac said:


> is he anything like Al Horford?


Cousins has better post moves and not as good a midrange jump shot or as post defense.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I sincerely don't see All-Star talent in him, maybe if he works really hard at it or miraculously acquires Tim Duncan's repertoire. I like the Al Jefferson comparison -- he's probably somewhere between Jefferson and Eddy Curry. 

He's athletic enough for the NBA, obviously, but it is below average. I expect him to have to work extremely hard to score in the paint in the NBA.

When I see some of his HS videos, it looks like Cousins has small hands; when he's doing one-handed dunks he always cups the ball between his palm and his wrist.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Cousins' footwork is amazing.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This kid's attitude has to scare teams to death. Within three years of him being drafted either his first coach will get fired or he will be traded.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Smithian said:


> This kid's attitude has to scare teams to death. Within three years of him being drafted either his first coach will get fired or he will be traded.


Its sort of overblown though. As long as he matures with age and has a coach that understands him he is going to be fine.


----------

